# Approaching "Due Date"



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

One more week until my "due date". I can't believe it has been so long since my mc. November seems so close yet so far away.

I have warned my dh that I may not be in good shape come next Friday and that I may just want to lay low. Fortunately he completely understands and is very supportive.

We have been invited to a high school graduation and reception that night for two very special young ladies my dh has coached but I just don't know if I can do it. I guess I really won't know until that day. Especially since I am 7 DPO today and







should be in full force on the 13th







. Unless, that is, I am 7 Days Pregnant...

I just think that a BFN will be especially hard this month as it will be another reminder or how special that little baby really was and how lucky we were to have him or her.

It also doesn't help that it is Father's Day that weekend. My dh should have been a daddy









Anyway, I just needed to get that out there. How did you ladies handle the "due date"? Sometimes I think I will be fine then others I think I will fall apart.







: I guess I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Cheryl,

I think you're right that you won't really know until that day how you'll be. It is definitely an emotionally significant day, and I think you're smart to not commit yourself to anything in advance. And you're right about Father's Day adding to the significance of the weekend. I think you're smart to be thinking ahead and trying to protect yourself on a very vulnerable day. When the due date from my m/c at 10 weeks came around, it was a hard day, and looking back (it was in 1998), I wish I had planned some sort of commemoration of the pregnancy. I'm already planning on doing something special for our family this November, for Kevin's birthday (it will be the first anniversary of his stillbirth).

Hugs to you,
Katherine


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

My edd is approaching too. It was the second week of July. We are going to be out of town a a conference that week too. My family was supposed o be visiting and only a few of them even know about it.

I told dh that its completely possible that I will be upset as the week approaches. He doens't understands why...but doens't really get it. He's a typical man bury his feelings type when it comes to this issue. Which makes it a little harder on me....

I have a little more comfort though...I'll be 12 weeks the week I should have been giving birth. I think they compliment each other...kwim??

Cheryl---I hope that you are 7 days pg! and that you have something wonderful to tell dh on father's day!


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

Cheryl







adding to what the others have said already - I found my EDDs to be heart wrenching but after they were past I felt I could then take a deep breath and stand up straight again, there was a completion in getting there


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Mine will be coming up in August I'm not sure how I'm going to handle it. Will being pregnant make it better somehow? I really don't think so, I think it will just be an added reminder of what we lost.

Luckily for me dh totally understands, and is going through some of the same things.

I'm not sure if it will be better to take the day to remember or book it full of stuff. I just don't know.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Thank you all very much for your kind words or encouragement. I had a mini breakdown today and I have a week to go!
















I went to see my acupuncturist and as soon as she asked me how I was doing (she recently found out about my miscarriage) I started crying. I have been feeling all out of sorts all day. And to make matters worse, I had some spotting today! I am 8 dpo.

I am trying to be positive and think maybe it is implantation spotting but I have a sinking feeling that not only is







going to show up but that she is going to show up early. Not good news for my lp situation.
















This is our 6th mont ttc, and it seems like a lifetime. I know some women on these boards have tried for over a year and I feel like such a whiner about 6 months. Let's face it, I just feel sh%#@y all around today. Hope tomorrow is better!

BTW, can progesterone cream mess with your emotions?

Thanks for "listening"
Cheryl


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Well today isn't better.







showed today as I feared







.

What a crummy week this is starting out to be. Oh well, here we go again...


----------



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

s

My edd for the baby I lost last November was May 29th. I was really worried about how I would handle it (even though I am fortunate enough to be expecting again). The week before the 29th, I found I would suddenly get "weepy" over the littlest thing. I really mourned for my Angel then. The Tuesday before the edd I sat down with dh and asked him if we could eat out on Thursday (we NEVER eat out - but I like to as a treat, rarely). I explained to him I needed something to look forward to that day. He told me he didn't understand why I was upset still, but still respected my feelings. The 29th came and went, and surprisingly I was in really good spirits. (And I got some yummy chinese food!!) I expected it to be much worse that day, but not a single tear was shed. I don't know what made that day better for me-maybe it was just doing something for myself, for a change.
Try to do something for yourself that day. Maybe that will help. I'm real sorry about







visiting again this month. I do hope your week gets better.








s


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

as much as you want to Cheryl, more







s


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

I seem to be doing better now that







started. I know it seems strange but the day before and first day of my period really seems the worst for me, any cycle. Now my hormones have calmed down and I am not quite so weepy. Still sad but not nearly as bad.

Thank you for all your support. I am still unsure on how I will handle next Friday and whether or not I will go to the graduation. Thank goodness that is my day off and I will have a lot of time to sit and reflect by myself.

I am also hoping that this will bring some closure and that the release will help me to get pg. again. I have put a lot of stress on myself to be pg. by this due date, hoping it would help. Now that there isn't any chance of that I think it has lifted a weight and given me some relief. Now I just need to accept it and move on.

Thanks again. I'm sure I'll be back here before Friday.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Well here it is. I am doing good so far but then again it is only 9:15 am! My dh and I had a good talk last night and for some reason I am very at ease today. I was fearing this day for quite awhile and now that it is here it really isn't so bad.

I plan on taking some time, lighting a candle, saying a prayer and adding a charm to my charm bracelet to honor my lost baby. Then I want to move on with the memory but hopefully not so much pain. It is amazing what emotions a baby only 10 weeks old can bring up for such a long time.









I would appreciate some thoughts and prayers of strength and happiness for today.

Thank you all for your support and guidance.

Cheryl


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Cheryl,

Thank you for remembering your baby with us. Much love to you on this significant day,

Katherine


----------

